# Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?



## astalavista1990 (28. Juni 2013)

*Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?*

Hi Leute hab mir mal ne neue Kühlung gemacht für die ARES 2 weil ich biserl mehr rauskitzeln mag naja sei es wie es sei . Ich breuchte aber doch ein biserl hilfe von euch nämlich wird mir der VRM 1 mit 72 CRad biserl warm der VRM 2 liegt bei 27 Crad soweit ja eigentlich tolles ergebnis bis auf die 72 . Weis einer bitte bitte wo der VRM1 liegt ? auf der ares 2 bild im anhang einmal so und einmal mit der neuen kühlung eigentlich eine recht gute idee von mir wenn ihr mir sagt wo vrm1 liegt  vielleicht einzeichnen oder so


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?*

Welcher genau VRM1 und welcher VRM2 ist kann dir wahrscheinlich keiner sagen außer ASUS selbst.

Ich habe dir mal ein paar Dinge markiert:
Rot: GPU VRMs (wahrscheinlich VRM1 und VRM2. Also entweder die Reihe oben oder die Reihe unten)
Grün: RAM VRMs
Blau: VRM Controller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wo der Temperaturfühler der Spannungswandler liegt. Ich empfehle dir die Karte in Betrieb zu nehmen und hinten auf die Platine zu fassen. Du solltest eigentlich merken in welchem Bereich es sehr heiß wird und wo nicht. Aber auch einen Auslesefehler möchte ich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## astalavista1990 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?*

Tja Asus selbst kontaktiert schon da erreicht man nicht viel die wissen darüber nichts beim technischen support und zur technik komme ich da auch irgend wie nicht ich werde nur als anwender bei denen wahrscheinlich abgestempelt und ja  ich glaube ich komme an die richtige informationen bei denen einfach nicht rann schade :/ hätte mir biserl kooperation vom hersteller erwartet und nicht nur schweigen vielleicht sagen mir ja auch nichts weil ich nur anwender bin


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?*

hast du es mal probiert wie ich es gesagt habe?


----------



## astalavista1990 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?*

Die KArte bzw die Karten befinden sich ja momentan beim der wasserkühl firma darum kann ich es nicht testen  aber ich habe in den eintrag weiter geleitet aber trozdem find ich das biserl gemein von asus aber was solls werde berichten wenn ich feedback von ihn bekomme


----------



## astalavista1990 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ares 2 Neue Wasser Kühlung experiment VRM1 zu heiß wo ?*

mit originalkühler sind es 56°C GPU
70°C VRM1
26°C VRM2


----------

